# Not having ANY luck at all



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

. .

I'm SO ready just to give up on everything. First Charlie, now.. Tilly. I let her out with Jasper (her "lover") today, and when it came to going back into the cage, he HATES it, and he refuses to let her go back in, well out of the blue he attacked her, full on got her good. She has a chunk taken out of the front of her crest as well as she was bleeding from one nostril, so I immediately put her in the shower and got off all the blood. After that I put flour on it and made sure there was no blood coming from her nostril, no sign of blood. Then.. she started gasping, I thought oh great.. she's not going to make it. I wrapped her up in a towel, went into the bathroom, ran warm water to get warm steam to see if it helped but nope, still gasping for air.. so I kept her wrapped up for awhile, and offered water and millet, but she wouldn't take either of them. (from there on I was putting flour on it every 30 mins - just to be safe)

I can't take her to the Vet until Monday (no where offers even payment plans) and I was doing everything possible for now to get her breathing normal. Right now, she's in the cage with a lamp and as much warmth on her as possible, she's eating fine, she's had a few sips of water. She's breathing fine, she's shivering a bit, but she's no longer gasping for air like she was before.

I just don't know if it was blood that could have got in her lungs(?) or water from when I rushed her into the shower.

Rest assured will she be okay you reckon?! I keep checking on her and it hasn't bled again.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

I think she probably just breathed in some blood/water, but (obviously) keep an eye on her just to be sure. It must have looked terrible since she's so white.  I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried looking up some info. but I didn't get much at all. I read a tiny bit about blood going into the lungs but maybe I just wasn't quick enough when it came to putting her in the shower to get the blood off and she did breathe in blood, I wouldn't be surprised if it was water along with it which wouldn't have helped much at all. 



















Edit: you can see the nostril is pretty swollen too. I don't know if there's anything I can do to help bring it down or let it just heal?


----------



## Tony's Tiels (May 21, 2009)

I am not aware of anything you can put on the nose w/out the risk of her aspirating it, except an enclosed ice pack, 
I don't think she would like it tho...

I sure hope she pulls thru, sometimes they are tuffer than you would think...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If she is having a breathing problem she must've inhaled either some water, or flour or both. Do you have anything to try and aspirate the nostril? Such as a syringe (no needle) the tip held tightly and flush to the nostril, then pull back the plunger.

As to the injury itself...leave it alone. sweeling should go down and you want it to air dry.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

It seems likely that she breathed in some blood/water.

At first, when you said the blood was coming OUT of her nose, I thought Oh no because that sounds like an internal injury of some kind...but after you explained more, it seems that she got bit on the nose, inhaled some blood, and the blood you saw coming out was her body expelling the liquid from her lungs. If you cleaned the area with water, it's likely that some of that got into her nose, too. I wouldn't be too concerned about that. Obviously keep an eye on her, but if she's breathing well now and eating and drinking, etc, there's not much else you can do.

But aww, poor baby! That picture of her and her little booboo just makes me want to spoil her rotten.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awww poor dear girl...guess you better keep her apart from the attacker


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Tilly, how is she doing?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's fine. She's getting all her feathers back on the top of her beak, there's no swelling on the nostril.. all she has now is a bruised beak.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Poor thing, I hope she is o.k.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad she is alright now  They can give us a good scare sometimes


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so glad she's healing well.


----------

